# Remitting money to India - best way?



## saysalaam (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi,

I would need to send money to my bank account in India from Dubai. National Bank of Dubai, like many other banks, does offer the service, but I'm wondering if I could use any other service/s that offer better exchange rates? 

Secondly, currently my salary is tax free in the UAE. Would any tax be levied in India when I remit the money to my bank account in India. Thanks in advance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Take the money out in cash and shop around for the best rate to transfer - personally, I use Al Ansari.

cannot help with the tax question though.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I second Al Ansari exchange. 
Tax - no tax. But need to have NRE/NRO account. Also, you should be out of the country 183 days in the financial year, and if you are already in Dubai then for 2014-14 financial year that holds true.


----------



## DDouza (May 16, 2014)

I have a RakBank account. I have one free international transfer per month. The forex rates are almost the same as Al Ansari. So I make use of it.

As for tax- you will not be taxed if you transfer money to India to your blood relatives or to your own account. To transfer to your own account and not be taxed, you have to be out of the country for a total of 183 days in a financial year as mentioned by RSINNER, financial year being April 2014 to March 2015.


----------

